# pickled beets



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Can someone tell me how long I can keep a jar of pickled beets in the fridge once it has been opened?
TIA,
Mickey


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hehe...... til something starts to grow on it:hysterical:


Seriously, I've kept pickled beets for a month or 2 after opening and they've been fine. But that depends on how brave you are. 

Me...well if it still tastes good, it's ok.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

LOL, thanks osiris 
Mickey


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

"Officially" 3 weeks is listed as the time limit because after that listeria and other bacteria will begin to grow even in a vinegar brine. "Unofficially" I'd begin to be uncomfortable with them after a month.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, about a month. Mine don't last that long!!


----------

